# What was the last thing you ate?: Part 3



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2005)

Leftover shepherd's pie.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

home made salty sticks


----------



## toffigd (Dec 29, 2005)

chocolate


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

an apple...........


----------



## Erich (Dec 29, 2005)

3 Lindor truffles


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Pringles and a Cointreau


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

one of my dad's chocolates.......


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2005)

Curry!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

Mmmm curry...Had it for christmas and having it again for New Year, my mums curry's are the best...

Bagels.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 30, 2005)

More Bagels.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

bacon butty, seems like forever ago though i'm so hungry!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Boiled Shrimp


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

some pringles..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

A small bag of Trail Mix.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

Salmon Paste
a Hard-boiled Egg
Weiss Marzipanstolle (do you know these Adler, they're from Nürnberg and are hell yummy!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes I know them, and I hate them. I dont like anything with Marzipan.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

I love it! Don't have to be very much but one slice a day... umm, yeah!


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

try Nürnberger Dominoes..............yes ! wish I had some right about now


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

we have from Hannover who send us a package of Nürnberger Kuchen every year on Christmas....... Damn there's so tasty things inside. Like chocolate stars filled with strawberry jam etc...... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Nurnberger Dominoes?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2005)

Orange.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

sweet corn with wine vinegar


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

Tomato Ketchup flavoured crisps ... (that's chips to our retard allies across the ocean ... )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

bacon butty.........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

I had to get rid off my food tickets that will be deadlined today..... so I went to KFC and ate a huge amount of their shit....... 

2x Twister
8x Hot'n'Spicy Strips
1x Pommes Frites
1x Beer
1x Zinger Burger......... I'm full...... ehh


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2005)

Huh????

Food Tickets??? Deadlined??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

I had an omelet with ham and cheese and mushrooms, some fried honey ham and some buttermilk bisquits.

Cant wait till tonight when we have the grill party at my friends gazebo. Gonna a 2lb Porterhouse steak marinated in red wine, italian dressing, garlic salt, and montreal steak seasoning. We are also having alaskan king crab legs and lots of other good stuff.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Huh????
> 
> Food Tickets??? Deadlined??



Maybe I didn't explain it well. Food tickets is what you get from your employer instead of money for food. This ensures you don't spend it on bitches or anything..... It's a law.... And they always count for one year. Since today is the last day of the year, I had to spend all the rest (lik 20 tickets...).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

HUH I still dont get it. So you dont get paid in money?


----------



## Pisis (Dec 31, 2005)

Of course I do. But from the tickets you don't have to pay the tax, so u can use it in shops like Tesco, McDonald's, KFC, or any other shop selling Lebensmittel....... And also almost all of Restaurants......... It's convenient. somewhere they also sell drink on it and they pay you back in money.  Today they returned me some 60 Crowns from it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

I still dont get it. I would just rather be paid in money.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

So would I. Your steak sounds good Alder.

I had a cheeseburger.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2005)

i understand what pisis's on abouyt it doesn't sound that bad actually.......

chicken and chips..............


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

I understand what he's saying too. It's food stamps, but normally only people on benefits get them. I'd rather just have the money.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 1, 2006)

One of my many food creations;

Chicken slices, cheese and honey glazed ham layered on toast covered with spaghetti in tomato sauce, and a pork pie thrown in for good measure. With a cup of tea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2006)

plan_D said:


> I understand what he's saying too. It's food stamps, but normally only people on benefits get them. I'd rather just have the money.



That is what I am saying.


----------



## Chris_G (Jan 2, 2006)

A full Sunday roast (yes i know it is Monday, but i was in no condition for food yesterday).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Enchiladas


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

Turkey and chips...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2006)

salmon with onion bagels.........


----------



## Crippen (Jan 2, 2006)

a whole box of chocolates  ...... and wont put a pound on (unfair ey)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

Ritz Crackers with slices of Cheddar Cheese


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

I wondered what was happening to my left leg


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2006)

If it were the case you would have very little left of you...

Oranges


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

i dunno about that, he's a very big boy 

pizza..............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

Right  ... 

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Jan 3, 2006)

smoked ham


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

Potato scones with Cheddar and an orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

a pasty........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

Orange


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 3, 2006)

A half pound roast beef sand witch...(I hadn't eaten all day)



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ritz Crackers with slices of Cheddar Cheese


Cannibals...the lot of ya'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

toast.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Bagels..Mmmm...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Pavalova


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 4, 2006)

bread and butter........


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 4, 2006)

A pear


Whats pavalova?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2006)

Ice Cream and Cointreau...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2006)

Pavalova:






Pasta Carbonara


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

bacon butty............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> bacon butty............



wtf is a butty. sounds like arse to me 

because u eat this booty so often


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Butty is a roll. So he is having a bacon roll.

Kit-Kat


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, now i get it thanks, gnomey 

2 leftover chicken schnitzels


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Salt and Vinegar crisps


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

sounds good!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Not really 

Wine Gums...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

aint had them in ages........

ham, runner beans and potatoes.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Why were the beans running lanc?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

you outdid yourself with that one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

running from which hole?

i had peanuts


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

see CC, even pisis outdid you


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel like mushrooms tonight. Why? Because im a fungi


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

on ur toes?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Nah theyve gone gunky


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

eating a pizza...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Burgers and chips...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Chicken, potatoes and sweetcorn
Chocolate Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

bacon butty.......


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

i knew you'd write it.






Me ate nothin' so far, I just woke up a few minutes ago (OK, 40 but I'm sticked to my PC since then....  )


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Kit-Kat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Salt and Vinegar crisps...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Orange...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Wine Gums


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Satsuma


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

gammon, chips and beans.........


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice Gnomey  


Another sandwitch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Spaghetti Bolognaise


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Chicken and chips
Pears and Ice Cream


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

pizza...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2006)

Chocolate cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

a mini roll.........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Kit-Kat


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

ready for this pisis.....

bacon butties!

and an apple pie.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

You'll look like a bacon butty if you eat many more of them lanc 

Ready Salted Crisps


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 7, 2006)

Toast and peanut butter.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2006)

chips, fish and beans followed by numerous bourbon creams........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2006)

Another orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Coffee...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 7, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Coffee...


Me too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2006)

Check out my awesome mug


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Maultaschen


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Bagels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2006)

Orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2006)

bourbon cream...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

3 Hotdogs....Its NFL day.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2006)

Chicken and Chips


----------



## plan_D (Jan 8, 2006)

Cheese on toast, with spaghetti.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

Käthe's Christstollen..............fantastic, my wife's recipe and I made this and is it GOOD !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Cheesy Popcorn
various Cheeses
Tomaotes w/ Basel
Coffee
Tea
Water

...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Salt and Vinegar Crisps


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

sounds good! 

Tuna in Tomato Sauce


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2006)

ha CC, cheese and onion crisps, i win


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

bacon butty lanc? 

peanuts.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Mars Bar

Eating Manicoti thought tonight! HMMMM


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Chocolate Muffin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Ate the Manacotti.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 13, 2006)

Wine Gums


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

snickers ice cream........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Wine Gums



WTF? 

Whatever...... I had:

Pizza
2 Bananas
an Apple
Tortelinni w/ Pesto
another Pizza 
Cashew nuts
Iceberg Salad

...... And I didn't even started to supper.........

That's gonna be a big shit............


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

i'm continuing to overeat myself today........

olives
almonds
olive bread
mozzarella
tomatos


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2006)

Orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

pizza......


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

olives
orange


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Well here is what I made. I got some Cod Fish filets and put some olive oil on them and then sprinkeled salt and pepper on them. Next I cut up some onion, tomatoes, zuchini, and green bell peppers and pressed some garlic. Mixed the pressed garlic into the tomatoes. Next I took some tin foil and spread the onions, peppers, and zuchini onto the tinfoil and put some of the tomotoe and garlic mix on it. Then I tookt he fish and placed it on the vegitables. Then I put some more tomato garlic mix on the fish and sliced up some olives with pimentos and placed them on the fish. I wrapped up the fish and vegitables in the tin foil and placed it on the grill.

*Damn it was awesome, I can cook some killer Fish or Seafood!*


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2006)

Sounds good Alder.

I had Pasta with Panchetta, tomato sauce and parmasan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

That sounds good also.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Spicy Chilli Chicken and Pasta...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Honey BBQ Chicken Wings


----------



## SeaNorris (Jan 15, 2006)

Walkers Salt Vinegar.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Steak and pasta with pesto


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Ruffles chips with French Onion Dip.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 15, 2006)

Steak and Kidney Pie with veg.

And they a student's diet is unhealthy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

a digestive biscuit.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

I think I am goign to eat some more chicken wings.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Spicy Vegetable Soup
Baked Baclajean
Avocado Paste


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

A lamb and mint pasty from a shop in the union


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Bratwurst


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2006)

A pear.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Garlic Soup
Tuna
two slices of Chicken Ham


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Chicken Ham?

Ham comes from a pig not a chicken.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

... Schinken. How it's called in English?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Profiteroles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Pisis said:


> ... Schinken. How it's called in English?



Schinken is ham and it comes from a pig.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 16, 2006)

Bagels


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > ... Schinken. How it's called in English?
> ...



Not in the Czech language logic though. 

Basically there are two types of meat slices:

1) Ham (šunka) - pure sliced meat. Could be Chicken, Pig, Beef, Turkey, etc...
2) Salalmi (salám) - mix of meat put together to circles, just like šunka but it's mixed, not a slice. Could be also anything (thanks to the fact it is a mixed meat... )

So I had Chicken šunka... Can I say Chicken Gammon then? 

Anyway, now I finished a dish of Pommes Frites (French Fries )


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

Roat chicken with roast potatoes, pepper and red onion. And the best part was that all I had to do was the washing up


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

You don't have a dishwasher?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm a student in a small terraced student house- there is no room for a dishwasher. The kitchen is crowded with one person in it


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

I just found something very nice up my nose, but it was a bit wet though


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

your tongue ?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

No, that was afterwards m8


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmm ok I'll pass..........


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

I would its ing really


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

HS you need a loooooooooooooooooooong vacation


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 16, 2006)

He-He...........or just an evening alone with the wife, whatever comes 1st m8


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2006)

Cheese
Olives
Paprika
Beer
Wine
Bread
Chicken "ham"


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 17, 2006)

Not all on the same plate surely


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Chicken "ham"??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2006)

a pork pie, or two...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Chicken with potatoes and carrots
Pineapple Sponge


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Shepards Pie...


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

A cup of Helmut Sachers original Kaffe and a strawberry straight up Yogurt


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 17, 2006)

Big bag of Doritos.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Tuna Can


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 18, 2006)

Cornflakes


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Baked Beans in Tomato Sauce


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Pasta carbonara
Banana


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

IceBerg Salad


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 18, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Tuna Can



Did you eat the Can or the Tuna?



Chicken and Rice Casserole


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2006)

Egg and sausage


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2006)

Maple smoked Atlantic salmon. Mmmmmm.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Wine Gums.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Lemon Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

A Bagel


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

More Lemon Cake


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

pancakes
tuna can (the content, for some slower of us...  )
falette (pasta)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

bacon sandwich.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Bagels, chewing some gum right now....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Apple Pie last night...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

nothing so far but last night i had 3 big schnitzels, 10 potatoes, like 15 pcs of cabbage and hella load of crab paste with white bread......

green tea.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Still chewing same bit of gum...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

Pickled herring.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

yum...

I had some fish fingers, potatoes, vegetable mix with parmesan and sweet corn


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 21, 2006)

Pasta with a tomato, onion and garlic sauce


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Roast Beef
Blackcurrent Moose


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

3 Pizzas


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

Nothing today...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

Beef and Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Chicken and Rice
Ice Cream


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

3 Grilled Cheese Sandwhiches.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Banana


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

a large bowl of pasta salad....... yumm yumm


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Pasta
Ice Cream


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2006)

Chicken curry made by my housemate- too hot for her though


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

Chicken Terriyaki and Rice with a Glas of Riesling Spätlese ........ yummy


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

A Kit-kat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2006)

Chicken and Chips...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

Banana


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Pizza with Salami, Ham, and Pineapple.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 26, 2006)

turkey "ham"


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2006)

Roast beef with roasted pumpkin, potato and gravy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Ham salad sandwich
Ice Cream
Grapes


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 26, 2006)

Custard Cream Biccies 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2006)

Turkey and Chips


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 26, 2006)

Turkey Chips?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 26, 2006)

Indeed!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 26, 2006)

Yukky


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2006)

Pasta with Mushroom sauce and a choc chip raisin/oatmeal cookie at lunchs end ........


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 26, 2006)

Cookie mmmmmm Cookie


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2006)

Grapes


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 26, 2006)

Steak, fried eggs and french fries with red wine, all very nutritive...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds nice...

Weetabix


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

Can't remember the last time I had steak


----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

Wurst Goulash


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Potato Scone


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2006)

Beef and Rice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

Toast 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 27, 2006)

> Can't remember the last time I had steak



We have the best steak here, he,he.


----------



## Hellbird (Jan 27, 2006)

pizza


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 27, 2006)

CharlesBronson said:


> > Can't remember the last time I had steak
> 
> 
> 
> We have the best steak here, he,he.



Since you've mention this m8, I'm off tomorrow to buy some yummy 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Riggatoni Quatro Formagi


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

2 Hot Dogs
Orange


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Sun Chips but now I am baking a Ham at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kit-kat


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2006)

ummm, it was a long time ago now........i think it was burger and chips at lunch.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

XL Bacon Double Cheeseburger and chips from Burger King. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2006)

Steak, Eggs, Chips Mushrooms 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2006)

> and chips


They're called French Fries...


> Steak, Eggs, *Chips*


I have no clue what ur eating... French fries with steak and eggs??? Potato Chips with steak and eggs??? 

Hashbrowns with steak and eggs??? (That would be my common choice..)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 28, 2006)

Good point les, youre right, but no-one here calls em fries...I have had real home-made chips at my girlfriends house today thought and they were yum...wish my mum'd make home-made chips...


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 28, 2006)

The Brit Chip m8 is a thick French Frie, mostly home made as CC has just said, but you can also get them in big bags in Food Store - I like to make my own.........chips as well


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

yeah our potato chips are crisps  even if they are french fries we mostly call them chips.............


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah its a confusing old world


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

naturally we're right though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Muscles in White Wine Sauce


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

runner beans, muchy peas, a yorkshire pudding, chicken and stuffing followed by apple crumble..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Pasta


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Enchiladas

Well that is what i am going to eat, when my wife is done cooking it.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2006)

I can't remember the last thing I ate. It was ... oh wait...it was a egg and cucumber sandwhich at work ... 1:30am Saturday mornin' - I am freakin' starving. But my dad is cooking dinner as I type.


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2006)

Roast Pork, Yorkshire Pudding, Roast Tatties, Cabbage, Carrots.........and I know feel fat


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2006)

Roast Lamb, Roast Tatties etc
Apple sponge


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2006)

Whoops, forgot the White Wine as well hic


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2006)

Eating right now chicken sandwich.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2006)

Orange


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 1, 2006)

Shepherds Pie microwave meal last night, I really could do with eating something this morning- I'm starving


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

Ravioli
Orange
Kit-Kat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

Pasta, Burgers and Yorkshire Puddings.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

Chicken and Spagetti
Apple crumble


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 1, 2006)

Prosciutto sandwich with mineral water....sacrilege ( for the water ..you now)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Chicken burger ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

I had 2 Holzfaeller Steaks with Potatoes and Salad. Was really good. Me and my wife are going to our favorite Italian restaurant tonight with her parents.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2006)

peanut butter on toast..........


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

baked potato slices, fried vegetables with parmesan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2006)

fish and chips.........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2006)

Chocolate Mousse


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Penne with Salmon and sauce


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 5, 2006)

Homemade spaguetti with beef and tomato sauce, with red wine off course deliciuos.  

My grandma is Italian born he,he, that is why they are so good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2006)

Damn that sounds good!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Sure does!

Chicken Kebab


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 8, 2006)

Corn soup and a chicken sandwich.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Chicken and Chips.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Pork and potatoes
Porfitoroles


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 9, 2006)

11:20 PM and I am still waiting the delivery boy.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2006)

That sucks.

Orange.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Curry


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

a Tuc biscuit..........


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 10, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Orange.



You eat a lot of orange, nice supply of C vitamin  

Noodles with sauce.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

CharlesBronson said:


> 11:20 PM and I am still waiting the delivery boy.



Your going to eat the delivery boy! Come on man!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes it hapen sometimes  , but I had to do that because I work in a cibercafe between the 20:00 PM to 01:00 AM. 

I had not too much will to cook when I arrive home at those late hours...so I have to order....pretty bad choice for the my wallet.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes I do, I bought some a couple of days ago and whenever I have one I have to have another one... and I just had an Orange.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 11, 2006)

Spaghetti Bolognaise.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

Orange again...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 13, 2006)

A LOT of Smoked Ham


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Macaroni Cheese
Orange


----------



## Pisis (Feb 13, 2006)

chocolate cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 13, 2006)

am currently eating an un-healthily large ammount of white chocolate.........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 13, 2006)

You'll look like an Orange if you eat anymore 

Ummmm Spicy Chicken and pasta....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't yet...

Chicken and Rice
Porfitoroles.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 13, 2006)

still eating this BIG PIECE of ham...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice.

Fried chicken with lettuce.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2006)

Chocolate cake
White chocolate
Pint of Guiness
Whisky


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 15, 2006)

Did some whisky left...? 8) 

Asado (BBQ)


----------



## Twitch (Feb 15, 2006)

Bagel cream cheese.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2006)

I want one


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2006)

Peking Duck


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Cake
Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 17, 2006)

Lasagne...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 17, 2006)

I ate one of this, we call in here "choripan" no idea how translated.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

erm, a biscuit........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Blackcurrant Cheesecake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

man that sounds good..........


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

some peanuts


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2006)

an onion baji........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2006)

Turkey and chips.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## trackend (Feb 18, 2006)

CousCous and chicken Tagine


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2006)

Pork in tomato and mushroom sauce with potatoes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2006)

currently eating a pancake........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Chocolate Gateau


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 19, 2006)

Beef with fried potato. 

Orange juice (puajjj  )


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Birthday cake.


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2006)

Your Birthday today?


----------



## Pisis (Feb 19, 2006)

Hot Chinese Soup


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

No last Wednesday but still have cake left...

Chocolate.


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, Happy late, late B.Day then m8 8)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, happy birthday. 

Pork chops ...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks.

Eggs and sausages


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

potato waffles, beans, fish fingers and bread and butter followed by a cream tea, but that was last night and now it's morning i'm hungry again........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 20, 2006)

Chicken in Red wine.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 20, 2006)

a few potato wedges........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2006)

Sweet Chili Chicken
Apple Crumble and cream


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 21, 2006)

Uber spicy Chinese chicken with bird flu, fresh chili out of my garden, fajitas with jalapenos, vanilla ice cream, mango juice


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2006)

Bacon and Hash Browns


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 21, 2006)

Two pears


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Egg and Sausage


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 22, 2006)

McDonalds Spaghetti bolognese, ONLY IN THE PHILIPPINES i think


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Cheese and biscuits followed by a ham and cheese bagel.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Chicken and Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2006)

Chicken and Potatoes
Ice Cream


----------



## zerum (Feb 22, 2006)

Egg and Bacon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Cheese and Onion Crisps


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 22, 2006)

A half Pizza ( I was hungry)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2006)

Sausages


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

umm, i don't actually remember having any tea last night  that's odd.....

and just had a twix...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Too early for food!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

a mars ice cream........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

Prawn Cocktail Crisps


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheddar Cheese


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sad......I am going to miss him, a nice member


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

no, he wasn't 

umm, quavers........


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Debatable...

Bacon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

How dare he eat me 

Umm Corn Flakes.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 24, 2006)

Ham and Cheese Bagels


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 24, 2006)

Still alive ??  ......  


Pasta.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

Shame... 

Orange


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 24, 2006)

Pizza my mom made.... with cheddar cheese of course


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2006)

Chocolate


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 26, 2006)

Meatpie.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Spicy Chicken and Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2006)

Pasta with sausage and tomato


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

Hungarian Sausage and mashed potato


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Ham and Cheese Bagels.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

Burger and chips


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Toffee Crisp


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 28, 2006)

Pork chops with sweet potato, a little wine.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 1, 2006)

light vodka and queso de bola


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Sausage and toast


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Pizza!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Chicken and potatoes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Some Shoelaces


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

What


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah if its on my desk I eat it


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2006)

Italians  You should remember just because it looks like spagetti doesn't mean it is...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 2, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah if its on my desk I eat it


is that really you?

Jamacian patty with no filling


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2006)

Scrambled egg and hash browns


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 3, 2006)

none, its friday here so im skip lunch due to the lenten season


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:



> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah if its on my desk I eat it
> ...



Yeah of course 8)


Spaghetti Bolognaise.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2006)

Roast Duck
Lemon Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 3, 2006)

Duck, good man 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

a worthers original


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

Gambas


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Cheese Burger


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Bagels.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

i'm soo hungry! i want a burger!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Get one then you lazy shit.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

Three fried eggs, meatballs, beans and sausage on cheese on toast ! 

It's a mans cookin' - throwin' everything together!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Take the eggs outta the equation and that sounds damn tasty!

Ummm Pasta and Spicy Chicken for me


----------



## plan_D (Mar 5, 2006)

The eggs had to be used, they were goin' out of date , so I slapped them on top. I normally randomly throw cheese in meals ... like tomato soup, I throw blocks of cheese in - and they melt in , it's so tasty !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Cheese goes with anything.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Blackcurrant Moose


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 6, 2006)

putanesca pasta.... love pasta


----------



## Pisis (Mar 6, 2006)

Pussy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Mar 6, 2006)

fried potates
iceberg salad
tuna
carrot-apple mash


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

My Memory stick.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Is that another case of it was in front of you so you ate it...

Chewing gum.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok, as long as you don't start eating yourself...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Too late


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

I suppose being Cheedar you could make nice sandwiches from yourself


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

I tried once, but it makes me hallucinate. You see, yesterday I thought id test out the zoom on our camera and take a picture of snowy dartmoor from my window. (The row of trees in the foreground are probably about 20-25 miles away). Anyway, look what I saw!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Look who else I caught snooping around


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh dear... I suppose you will find the commandant next and then the Group Captain...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2006)

Dont be ridiculous. I did see Ives shot up on the fence but the battery died


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

You mean you didn't get any shots of the party before Ives made a run for it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Ill have to have a look around in my folders..found these 2 though!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

good work CC


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes 

Chocolate Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 8, 2006)

prawn cocktail crisps for breakfast.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Weetabix
Egg and Sausages


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Whoops, Im sure I just posted what I ate on another thread 

Sausage, Bacon and Pasta.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

Pancakes


----------



## plan_D (Mar 8, 2006)

Ham salad sandwhich, prawn cocktail crisps with a can of lilt at work. But I'm home now, and I'm going to make myself some pasta !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Weetabix
Sausages


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 9, 2006)

Paella... mmm


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Chicken and Rice
Orange
Chocolate Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

salt and vinegar crisps..........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Pork Steak
Chocolate Cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

just possibly the nicest rasberry and cream turnover i've ever had.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

grass....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Right...

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

sauerkraut knedels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2006)

Orange...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 10, 2006)

orange juice me


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

a pork pie..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Mince and Rice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

nothing since the pork pie


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2006)

Bacon and Egg


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

nothing since tea last night, which was sausages and waffles...........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

ausage and waffle tea... mmmm?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

over here tea is a meal as well as a drink.....

crisps.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

k i was just kidding lol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

sure you were


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

yup i was

shanghai spring rolls...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2006)

Orange


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

Apple


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2006)

Chicken and Pasta.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 11, 2006)

I got deleted ) Sorry about being so graphic but, I did it for levity reasons. However, the part about Wienerschnitzel Jagerschnitzel, could have remained. )


----------



## Pisis (Mar 11, 2006)

bottle of whiskey


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 11, 2006)

chicken curry


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

Jalapeno with rice


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 12, 2006)

Chicken breast marinated in honey and almond sauce, and pasta...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

Fettucini Bolognese with grated cheese and Habanero hot sauce


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

wonder how many times u have eaten that?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

fucking 5 cheeseburgers and i feel sick now.... blah! i will never ever buy it again!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2006)

Chili chicken and Pasta.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

i'm goin to have an iceberg salad with lot of winigga


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 15, 2006)

Ate a Cheesburger from Wendy's and drank three 12 oz cans of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

Apple Crumble


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wild berry pop tart and wagon wheel.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 15, 2006)

Grilled chicken with lemon....yummy.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

Ebi Tempura and Kani sushi


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2006)

Weetabix
Egg and Sausage


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 19, 2006)

Beef and spaghetti.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2006)

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2006)

Kit-Kat


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 19, 2006)

macaroni salad


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Dry bread rolls.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2006)

snickers ice cream......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Chicken and Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Apple Crumble


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

Turkey, Ham, and Cheese Sandwich.

Depends on the weather here what I will eat tonight, whether I will grill or go ound eat. Living in a hotel sucks. My and my friends went out and bought a Grill though and cook steaks and what not outside of the hotel every night, so we dont have to eat out everynight.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

Fantastic meal last night. My dad had a bday party at our friends...
Here is a small list of what I consumed there:

*Caviar
Bleencheke
Spinach Toasts
Petit Coq au Vin (Young Cock in Red Wine Sausage)
Eidam
Emental
Cheddar Cheese
Gorgonzola
Feta
Parmiggiano
Cabrenet Sauvignon
Vodka "Gorilka"
Salad
Fruit Cake
Strawberries
Crab Toasts
Olives.......*


What a great Party!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

pisis said:


>



Ahhh help hes knifing me! Ahhh assault, help me!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey, you're in the left, so why are you screaming. I just chipped off a small piece of you...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

That meal does look good.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep.

Mars Bar


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 20, 2006)

Queso de bola


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

Baked Beans in tomato Sauce Pepperoni Champignoni Pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

eating a bacon sandwhich........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

crisps.......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Henk (Mar 21, 2006)

Home made Pizza and there are still left for breakfast.

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

home made pasty......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2006)

Bacon, scrambled eggs, grits, bisquits with gravy and coffee.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2006)

Orange...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

Pizza and Cheese Toasts


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

Steak with mahed potato.... mmmmm


----------



## Pisis (Mar 22, 2006)

some chocolate cake or what was it...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

Chili Chicken and Pasta


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

pasta


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

eating a bacon sandwhich.......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

Oranges


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I just went to Arizona Steakhouse and I had a wonderful 14oz Ribeye steak grilled Rare and a large baked potato with sourcream, chedder cheese, and bacon bits. MMMM it was good. I am going to go again soon and have a 20oz Prime Rib.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

wow lucky you had a great meal

today is Friday and being catholic, i am not allowed to eat red meat so I had Japanese food, 10 pcs of Ebi tempura and 5 pcs of kani sushi


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds good Adler, would love a steak right now.

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

Salmon Bagel


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

my first home-grown meal, got some basil from the garden and made pesto pasta, tastes great knowing that the leaves were fresh


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2006)

Turkey an Chips


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2006)

Danish Pastry


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

3 mid-boiled eggs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2006)

A small box of pizza rolls.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 24, 2006)

Chinese Spicy Soup


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

grass... i fell on the ground


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Aquafresh whitening toothpaste. Yummy


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 25, 2006)

uhh... i had Colgate toothpaste


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Ham and cheese bagels..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Jam and toast


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2006)

can't remember


----------



## Pisis (Mar 25, 2006)

some fantastic chocolate pralines or what is it...... eeeeeeeeee


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Cheeseburgers and pasta...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2006)

A Ceasers Salad


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)

Currently drinking Canada Dry


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 25, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Currently drinking Canada Dry


Hey, that's _my_ job! Get away!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2006)

Chocolate cake


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

eerrm, a bacon sandwich.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## Crippen (Mar 26, 2006)

cheese on toast four hours ago, Im starving!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

one of the worst sunday lunches i've had in a long time... maybe it was my mum's way of saying we should've cooked, it being mother's day and all


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Grapes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Chicken wrapped in bacon with red wine sauce and rice.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Roast Pork etc
Trifle

Nice sig CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, its an old one I thought id use again....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah it's been a long time since i've seen that one! and a pizza..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

A ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

Grapes..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2006)

3 Cheddar Wurst.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

eating a bacon sandwich........

some of you may have noticed i'm not that adventurous when it comes to food, but gnomey it's nice to see you eating something other than oranges.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 27, 2006)

bananacue


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Weetabix

That is only because I have cleaned out all the oranges...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 27, 2006)

10x Calamari Fingers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2006)

crisps..........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2006)

Pizza
Kit-Kat
Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothing, got a real bad stomach today...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothing but I have my pork tenderloin marinating right now in my hotel fridge.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 28, 2006)

Pork is not for Jews.........

I had a lot of ALCOHOL........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Weetabix.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Chewing Gum


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

revolting stuff 

and an apple...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 28, 2006)

Revolting? Gum is the best damn thing in the world, I can chew it for 6-7 hours on the go, keeps hunger away...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Rasberry Sponge


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Pork is not for Jews.........
> 
> I had a lot of ALCOHOL........



I am not Jewish.


----------



## Hellbird (Mar 28, 2006)

I eat bread like 24/7. I love those big loaves of french bread. Thank you France!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 28, 2006)

French bread makes my gums bleeeed

i had French bread


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2006)

Beer. Oh, and a cigarette about twenty minutes ago.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 28, 2006)

u ate a cigarette? lol jk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2006)

Yep. Tasted like shit. I think I'll smoke the next one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am not Jewish.



i think he was refering to himself............

and i'm awaiting this morning's installment of bacon.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

corn


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

Fish with rice


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

Toast. It was...um...toasty.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

A pair of thin wursts....... I'm sick of it..... Blaaah


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 29, 2006)

Burgers and Pasta


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

Cream cheese with Halash (some kind of bread I've never eaten before - looks like pita but much thinner...)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Orange


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2006)

BBQ Chicken.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

pasta and burgers


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

Smoked salmon


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Spicy Pizza


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Weetabix


Jesus Gnomey, do you ever eat anything else? 
You must be the most regular guy in St. Andrews!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

he posted 21 times lol


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

One of  (I'm at home at the moment anyway, so not in St Andrews...)

Pasta
Grapes
Orange


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Looma, count also how many times he posted "Orange"...... 

Anyway, I had some rotten Cheese but as I already have diarrhoe, I can't expect anything worse...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

About a litre of orange juice.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing wrong with eating so many oranges...

Meatballs
Chocolate Cake


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't say it's wrong 

LOL @ Meatballs


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 30, 2006)

A Lion Bar cos I'm a fat git


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 30, 2006)

Pisis said:


> LOL @ Meatballs



hey thats me! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

At least you know it... 

Weetabix again...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

ehehehehe at least... 22nd time Gnomey


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Well it is breakfast everyday...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

what IS weetabix anyways?


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

unflavored cereal?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Pretty much.

Kit-kat


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep, flavourless mush. Mmmmm, that's Weetabix.


I had bowl of Special K. A little more flavourful, but not by a lot.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 31, 2006)

Leftover Bluecheese Pizza


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 31, 2006)

Disgusting on its own, but with a mere sprinkling of suger oer the top weetabix is delicious, and you can do anything to it...I remember someone I knew a while back put it in the toaster and spread honey on it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that I guess. I'm partial to molasses and peanut butter on toast sometimes.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Roast Chicken


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 1, 2006)

Chili chicken and Pasta


----------



## zerum (Apr 1, 2006)

Beans and bacon


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

Duck's Breast
Steak
Potatoes
Pavalova


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2006)

What, no Weetabix?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2006)

Not in the evening it is a breakfast thing 

Anyway doubt I will have it for the next week anyway...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 3, 2006)

what is Pavalova?

Anyway, I had Spätzle w/ Pesto alla Genovese


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 3, 2006)

A Flower, my classmate bet on me eating a flower so i ate it, he payed me like $5... like PhP250, half the allowance most ppl here get per week


----------



## Pisis (Apr 4, 2006)

if really...
what kind of flower was that?

I had Sweet'n'sour Cantoon Chicken in the local Chinese Fast Food in Tesco Mall... blah, since they reopened, the qualioty decreased very much


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2006)

Microwaved chicken cacciatore.

Juss-o like-a yo momma yuss-a to make! Mmmm-mmmmm!


----------



## Twitch (Apr 4, 2006)

I had chicken soup for my cold. You know what they say- It can't hurt.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 4, 2006)

Pasta and Cheeseburgers.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 4, 2006)

I ate at McDonalds
And i ordered Pasta and Cheeseburgers lol
wonder if theres McDonalds pasta anywhere else?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2006)

If there is it probably tastes liek shit...

It wont be like-a mamma used to make


----------



## Pisis (Apr 5, 2006)

See SuperSizeMe the movie, Looma...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a tartine beurre d'arachide and musa acuminata sandwich. It was good.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> If there is it probably tastes liek shit...
> 
> It wont be like-a mamma used to make


it tastes like sh*t cause it isn't real italian recipe


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

full bowl of pasta salad... it was with olives and feta cheese..... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Lindt Lindor


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2006)

Chicken and Chips


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2006)

potato wedges, some ham thing and beans......


----------



## Pisis (Apr 9, 2006)

2x hand-made Hamburgers (with onion, lettuce, ketchup and mustard) and Bean Salad with mayo


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Lindt Lindor.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 9, 2006)

Lindt is damn fine


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep, just had another one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2006)

Salt and Vinegar Pringles.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 9, 2006)

some Russian chocolate my mom's friend brought home


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2006)

Weetabix...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2006)

nothing since last night, apart from a packet of crisps........


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2006)

Paella


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2006)

Orange.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2006)

Prawn Cocktail Crisps.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2006)

Apple Crumble


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 10, 2006)

Steak... mmmm


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2006)

Chicken and Cheesy Chips


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2006)

Kit-Kat


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 12, 2006)

I ate myself.... (meatballs)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2006)

Weetabix
Sausage


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> I ate myself.... (meatballs)


You suck your balls?

I had Pizza and special Easter Stuffing.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 13, 2006)

hell no thats sick

Putanesca pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## Pisis (Apr 13, 2006)

Putanesca pasta.... LOL you continue to make me laugh. As far as I know, Putana means bitch in Italiano... 

I had Tuna, Eggs, Eidam Cheese, Olives, Red Wine and Matza


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## Pisis (Apr 14, 2006)

Chicken Schnitzel with Cranberry Sauce and French Fries
...and some Fruit.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2006)

Black Coffee


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

bounty........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2006)

Tomato Soup with crusty rolls.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Lindt Lindor


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

we don't get our easter stuff 'til tomorrow (if you had that as it's easter  )

and a couple of tortilla wrap things...........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

I had my Easter 2 weeks ago (when I was at home, now I am not), they were sent as an Easter present that I got on Friday and have been eating since.

Lindt Lindor
Chocolate Cake


----------



## Pisis (Apr 15, 2006)

Smoked Ham and Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheeseburger


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)

mushroom soup


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

Well I got £60 for easter, to hell with chocolate eggs...

Croissants.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Cake


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 16, 2006)

Stir-fried noodles


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2006)

bloody hell CC, i'm lucky if i get £40 for my bloody birthday! let alone easter, you're such a spoilt only child


----------



## Pisis (Apr 17, 2006)

yes.

i had chicken soup...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> bloody hell CC, i'm lucky if i get £40 for my bloody birthday! let alone easter, you're such a spoilt only child



Actually as far as my folks are concerned, theyre just investing money in my first car now, rather than having to pay more when I actually come to buy one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

we both know that when you do get round to getting a car they'll pay for most of it anyway 

my easter haul so far, an egg and one of them cool foam disc shooters........

last thing i ate... umm, sausages this morning..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Bacon and cheese bagels...Damn good.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Lindt Lindor.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Chicken and Chips.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Real Italian Parmasan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

pizza.........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Salami...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

chocolate cake


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Weetabix....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 18, 2006)

Ham and Cheese Bagels


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm....


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2006)

Bacon Double Cheeseburger


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

Tonic Water....


----------



## Pisis (May 3, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Bacon Double Cheeseburger


That sounds just awful... bleh! 


cheddar cheese said:


> Tonic Water....


How can you eat a plastic bottle? Or you¨re just getting rid of *THE FAT*?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2006)

I chew my drink thoroughly, dont want to choke on an atom


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2006)

Pancakes

CC who chews their drink? I know I don't...


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2006)

Mars Bar


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Orange


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 5, 2006)

beans, potato wedges and gammon.........


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2006)

Danish Pastry...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2006)

Lasagne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2006)

Something that the Army Field Kitchen here called Pot Roast but reminded me of the stuff that my cat eats.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

Tomato Soup


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2006)

Lemon Cake


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2006)

A bag of almonds.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2006)

a bun.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2006)

Gammon and Pasta


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

ice cream........


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

cake...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

Some dubious car things from Ikea.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Chilli Chicken and Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Pasta


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

Some Cheese ! And now I'm goin' to eat cheese on toast with spaghetti and meatballs ...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 15, 2006)

Krispy Kreme chocolate cake donut.

Oh my god that is the snack of the gods, second only to cheese! (Is awaiting tomorrow to open his welsh cheddar with ale and mustard seeds.. mmm... it tarts so good!)


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Sausage and fried egg


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2006)

crisps........


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## Concorde247 (May 15, 2006)

A salt vinegar and a cheese onion mixed crisp sandwich


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2006)

A Jammy dodger


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2006)

Orange


----------



## Bullockracing (May 15, 2006)

Hot Pocket Pepperoni Pizza Sub


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2006)

Pasta last night


----------



## Pisis (May 17, 2006)

Pasta, Tuna Dip w/ 4 Buns, 2x boiled Corn


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2006)

Orange.


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2006)

Zebra burger!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

What?


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What?



I brought some Zebra meat that our local butchers had in from South Africa and made it into burgers! They were quite good, as good a beef is.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2006)

Yeah Zebra isn't bad, I had it in Kenya, Impala is better though...

Orange.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2006)

Cool I will have to try it sometime.


----------



## Pisis (May 19, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Something that the Army Field Kitchen here called Pot Roast but reminded me of the stuff that my cat eats.


ROFL, poor your tounge cups, that just sounds sick...

Pizza.


----------



## Pisis (May 19, 2006)

Late pictures of the Weekend Party we did with my Girl.


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2006)

the middle one looks like the dogs breakfast


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Looks good Pisis. Im making meatloaf tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

Looks nice Pisis.

Orange


----------



## Pisis (May 19, 2006)

I'm invited over to another one this Saturday...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2006)

Lasagne...


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2006)

Lindt Raspberry chocolate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Ordering Chinese tonight. I think I will eat some kind of crispy duck.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

Chocolate cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ordering Chinese tonight. I think I will eat some kind of crispy duck.



Hell yeah...Havent had that in ages, one of my favourite meals...


----------



## Bullockracing (May 20, 2006)

Popcorn shrimp and a baked pototoe, sweet tea


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

Apple pie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Crispy Duck with bamboo and vegatables. Rice and lots of Soy Sauce.


----------



## Pisis (May 21, 2006)

I think that bwith the Soy Sauce you destroy the taste, if you know what I'm saying... Every chinese meal is good as it is, unless it is not made "profesional"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

I love the taste of Soy Sauce, I can eat it with anything.

2 Sandwiches with Honey Ham and Cheese.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

Bagels...


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Grapes


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2006)

Pepperoni and Ham Pizza


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2006)

Hey, me too. Well...minus the ham.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2006)

Peach Melba


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

Spicy Italian sub from Subway


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

> I love the taste of Soy Sauce, I can eat it with anything.


Soy sauce on Pizza??? 

Ewwww.........

Just got done eating some ripe tomatoes and mozzarella cheese......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

crisps


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

Some kind of noodles with peas and parmiggiano


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2006)

some form of pie........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2006)

Tomato Soup with Bagels


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

Werthers Original Toffee


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

you never said you went off to visit your Granddad.........

umm, a chocolate roll.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 23, 2006)

He visited me..


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2006)

Apple Crumble


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2006)

Tescos finest cookie


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2006)

Pineapple and Mango


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Tescos finest cookie



tripple chocolate? if so good man.........

chicken, chips and beans.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2006)

Yep, I prefer the normal single chocolate chip ones though.

Shepards Pie


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

> I prefer the normal single chocolate chip ones though



you're one crazy fool


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Strawberries and cream


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Muscles in White Wine Sauce and plenty of bread to dip in and soak up the sauce! Ymmmm Yummi, I drank a very nice Orvieto wine from Italy with it.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2006)

Apple Pie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Just ate some Rainbow Sherbert Ice Cream.


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2006)

corn on the cob


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2006)

Cheddar cheese and crackers.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

Dude, I didnt know u were going to CC's house... First u say ur gonna have pD over urs, then ur chopping up one of our members and puttin him on crackers....

WTF??


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

Yoghurt


----------



## Wildcat (May 27, 2006)

Nutella out of the jar.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

Orange and a Kit-kat


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2006)

Turkey and Chips


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Dude, I didnt know u were going to CC's house... First u say ur gonna have pD over urs, then ur chopping up one of our members and puttin him on crackers....
> 
> WTF??



 

Chicken parmesian


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2006)

pasta and fish fingers last night........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Pizza Rolls.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Bagels


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Pepperoni and Ham Pizza


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2006)

Duck and roast potatoes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)

Lasagna


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2006)

Ice cream


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

a sausage and curry sauce, about to eat a muffin.........


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2006)

Weetabix


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2006)

erm, something last night  ............


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2006)

Orange


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

Cheese and Biscuits


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Triple chocolate ice cream


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

Some skin off my thumb...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 7, 2006)

I got addicted to doing that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2006)

pasta and gammon... good lord that seems like ages ago now.........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Pizza Pasta


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2006)

BBQ Duck


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 8, 2006)

Beef Teriyaki


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2006)

Polo's...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

Chicken and Rice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Fish and Chips with Malt Vinigar (thanks pD!)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

A big thick @ss, marinated for 20 hours ribeye steak...


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Dam you lucky sun of a gun Les, I only had a cheese pie, but when I have a BBQ it is meat and cheese, onion and tomato bread toasted on the fire. Dam now I am hungry again. Les you should come have a BBQ with me and I will show you how it is done. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

wonton noodles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> A big thick @ss, marinated for 20 hours ribeye steak...



I had one of those the other day. I marinated only for about 12 hous though with Red Wine, Italian Dressing, Montreal Steak Seasoning, and Garlic Salt. Damn it was awesome. Nice, tender, and bloody!

In about a week or so I am going to order myself about 6 to 8 lb of Prime Rib to make up when I have a little party over at my place.

Last thing I ate was scrambled eggs and fried ham.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2006)

Damn les that steak sounded good 

Chocolate Cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2006)

Bagels...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2006)

Rice crispie cake but made with coco pops


----------



## Pisis (Jun 14, 2006)

Pickled sausages


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2006)

Cheese and biscuits...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2006)

Cornetto


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

Strawberry-chocolate mousse


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

erm, crisps.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2006)

Cereal...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2006)

Strawberries and cream...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

a pasty, from devon, and it was a typically devon pasty........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2006)

lamb fillet


----------



## zerum (Jun 16, 2006)

Deer steak.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)

Bacon and Eggs


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

Banana


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Home made stew. Now I am hungry, left overs from last night. Yuppie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

Soup and Bagels...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

Ice cream


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2006)

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2006)

Strawberries cream and chocolate...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 17, 2006)

Knew that already

Burger and chips


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 18, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Chicken Tikka Masala


same here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

So damn good, I could go for another one right now...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2006)

Banana


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 18, 2006)

hey CC... did u eat it in a restaurant? cos i remember i think i ate that same thing in a restaurant somewhere in Italy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2006)

No my mum made it...


A Bagel which ive left standing for too long and is now cold.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 20, 2006)

oh
a Bento Bo with some sushi and Ebi Tempura, why does Japanese food always have to be so expensive!?!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

3 Weetabix


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Same (except I had 4...)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

In the same bowl?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 20, 2006)

damn how do u eat that? ive tried something like it, and it tasted so bad like we gave it to the poor guy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow must have been a big bowl 

I just douse it in sugar, normally, then its more edible


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep. I normally do the same or cover them in saltanas.

Pizza


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

A Crunchie Ice Cream


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Cornetto


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Tylenol Cold and Flu. I've got a wicked cold. 

In the middle of June.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Bad luck, I have a pretty bad cold, but I think thats more due to hayfever...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

All winter long, nothing. As soon as summer hits - WHAM!!
I blame the submarine. Too many weird microorganisms floating around in that tin can.


----------

